# Is Pokemon GO The Future of Gaming?



## Cli-Fi (Jul 10, 2016)

Since Pokemon GO was released in America last week, people (nerds specifically) have been itching to go outside for the first time since the early 90s when Video games became mainstream inside the home idiot boxes that created a whole sub-culture of mole people. 

Many video game analysts wishfully hope that VR will be the future of gaming. However, AR can be just as fun and due to some wild Pokemon Go antics that have already taken place, I think it's safe to say that any game that forces gamers to go outside for some exercise and fun bodes well for the future of AR gaming. 

What do you think American Chroners? UK guys, are you anticipating the release of Pokemon Go in the UK? Albeit it is a younger generational thing...


----------



## Brian G Turner (Jul 10, 2016)

My kids can't wait to play it. And I can't wait to give them an excuse to go out into the world and explore it again, as kids should!

In the meantime, there have been some fun stories about Pokemon Go:

Here's something I found on my Twitter feed:







And some bizarre news headlines:

Pokemon Go player finds dead body in Wyoming river while searching for a Pokestop
Police ask Pokemon GO players to stop trying to catch Sandshrew in the police station

Unfortunately, not available in the UK as yet - as it's reportedly so popular it's crashing the servers:
Why you can't officially play Pokemon Go (and how to play it)

A great example of augmented reality in action, though.


----------



## kythe (Jul 10, 2016)

My teenage daughter started playing that game a few days ago.  Yesterday she walked around the neighborhood for about 3 hours catching Pokemons.  At least she is getting more fresh air and exercise.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 10, 2016)

Brian Turner said:


> My kids can't wait to play it. And I can't wait to give them an excuse to go out into the world and explore it again, as kids should!
> 
> In the meantime, there have been some fun stories about Pokemon Go:
> 
> ...



HAHA they weren't doing a drug deal. They were doing a pokemon deal!!!! Only Pokemon can bring the world together! Professor Oak was right all along.


----------



## FeedMeTV (Jul 10, 2016)

I can't wait for this to come out in the UK! I wasn't sure how popular it would be when I first heard about it but it seems to be going down well in the US.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 10, 2016)

Pokemon Go is already surpassing twitter in active users is currently trending worldwide on all major social networking sites and is the number one app to get in both Android and Apple store. It is so popular that Pokemon Go is already installed on 5% of all Android devices in the world!!!! However something about these latest statistics makes me wonder if this is just another google +. Yes that was really popular when it was first announced, but now no one uses it! However, there are plenty of ways nintendo can keep people playing pokemon forever! They already lasted this long right?? 

'Pokémon GO' Is About To Surpass Twitter In Daily Active Users On Android


----------



## Juliana (Jul 10, 2016)

My son and I are playing, but not super seriously. It's a cute game. 

A friend of mine posted a pic yesterday; she and her husband went walking around looking for Pokemon, they ended up at a Pokestop chatting to a completely random group of strangers and left with new friends. Fresh air, exercise AND making friends. 

It's funny driving around though, as you can immediately spot the ones who are playing by the look of concentration and the cell phones held up.


----------



## Lenny (Jul 11, 2016)

AR gaming has been around for some time - indeed, the company that developed *Pokemon Go*, Niantic (a company that started within Google, and has since gone independent), have had their own AR game, *Ingress*, out for four years.

I'd say this is far more an immediate success for marketing than AR gaming, but that AR gaming might benefit in the long term, assuming other developers can jump on board with things as compelling as Pokemon Go.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 11, 2016)

Lenny said:


> AR gaming has been around for some time - indeed, the company that developed *Pokemon Go*, Niantic (a company that started within Google, and has since gone independent), have had their own AR game, *Ingress*, out for four years.
> 
> I'd say this is far more an immediate success for marketing than AR gaming, but that AR gaming might benefit in the long term, assuming other developers can jump on board with things as compelling as Pokemon Go.



Hmm. We tried Ingress a year or so ago, but there wasn't enough action around our area. We're pretty rural, in a small town, and there wasn't a lot going on. Pokemon might be more popular -- we'll have to see!


----------



## Wiglaf (Jul 11, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> Since Pokemon GO was released in America last week, people (nerds specifically) have been itching to go outside for the first time since the early 90s when Video games became mainstream inside the home idiot boxes that created a whole sub-culture of mole people.


 Early 90s?!  Loosers, my home computer and Atari rocked the early 80s! (I still have a working 2600 with cartridges.  I think my dad tossed out both TI-99s.)

Actually, seeing a 50 something Trumpster running around my lot talking to a young black dude about Pokemon was a nice change of pace compared to what I usually encounter outside my gas station in the wee hours of the morning.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 11, 2016)

Hmm...seriously? TheDustyZebra was already taken, so I had to settle for DustyZebra. Which, well, is ironic since the reason I ended up with TheDustyZebra in the first place, back in the day, was because the domain DustyZebra was already taken. Ah well.

We've now found that the church across the highway is a Pokestop (which makes my daughter crazy because I call it a pokey-spot) and we got five little dudes on our regular walk path. Don't ask me what they were. There was a cat at the end, which I'm told is bad. I must at this point admit that Pokemon was after my time -- or right in the middle of my Civilization time, anyway -- and I have no clue about any of it. Oh, one of the little dudes froze the game and we had to restart the iPad.

When my son wakes up, I'll send him on a walk.


----------



## Allen Teasdale (Jul 11, 2016)

I'm not sure I can buy into a game that would make me have to go outside in the heat of summer.    I have no idea how I managed to do all that playing outside I did as a kid.     Seriously though, I do like the idea of games outside, but the last thing we need is more people staring at their phones, oblivious to their surroundings.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 11, 2016)

Allen Teasdale said:


> I'm not sure I can buy into a game that would make me have to go outside in the heat of summer.    I have no idea how I managed to do all that playing outside I did as a kid.     Seriously though, I do like the idea of games outside, but the last thing we need is more people staring at their phones, oblivious to their surroundings.



Don't worry this is the loading screen Nintendo created specifically for this game to drill it into our heads. Every time you play.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 11, 2016)

according to Asian stock markets Nintendo Stock is up 25% since release of Pokemon Go and it isn't even worldwide yet!


----------



## Allen Teasdale (Jul 11, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> Don't worry this is the loading screen Nintendo created specifically for this game to drill it into our heads. Every time you play.




Heh, love it.   I wonder how that'll hold up in court when some idiot walks right off that bridge in real life and sues.


----------



## Kylara (Jul 11, 2016)

Well my partner just stated his opinion. He wants to play, but not available UK yet. I reminded him it had released in the USA last week and what follows is his plan.

Use his VPN to make his phone show as American. Download the game onto phone. Sorted.

I said it's not released UK yet so no pokemons.

He stared at me in horror. 'I'm not going outside. I'll be looking where the pokemon are and changing my phone gps to that location. I shall then see the pokemon, catch the pokemon and find all of the hard to get pokemon without having to leave the sofa.'

I was confused about the whole GPS of the phone but apparently it's easy to spoof if you know what you are doing and have the right developer access and skills.

So people, there we have the gamer who is also an electronic engineer who defeated the 'have to go outside' element of pokemon go. In about 5 minutes.

He is planning on getting the big flying ones and showing off I think.


----------



## Allen Teasdale (Jul 11, 2016)

Kylara said:


> Well my partner just stated his opinion. He wants to play, but not available UK yet. I reminded him it had released in the USA last week and what follows is his plan.
> 
> Use his VPN to make his phone show as American. Download the game onto phone. Sorted.
> 
> ...


 

I'm amazingly impressed.


----------



## Cli-Fi (Jul 11, 2016)

It gets ever more popular now that some more numbers are rolling out: Pokémon Go has an estimated 7.5M U.S. downloads, $1.6M in daily revenue


----------



## Kylara (Jul 12, 2016)

Update on the OH's Pokemon journey.

He made his phone pretend to be American and now has it on his phone. He then proceeded to start with a pikachu. However he encountered a problem with the GPS spoofing. (A minor problem apparently). He plonked himself in Times Square, but saw no Pokemon! Something to do with either the element of the game which requires moving around, or Pokemon Go saw through his spoof and not load the proper location data (map was fine, but no landmarks or pokemon).

However, he claims this is a minor setback and he has fixed it - 1 by hiding his GPS spoof, and by making a moving GPS (moves through a route). This has worked. 

However, this has itself raised two fresh problems - it eats his battery like crazy and apparently doing this can get you banned from Pokemon GO. He does not recommend, but also says you need route access to your phone which most people don't. He sent his phone to the north pole, but failed to find any pokemon. He was disappointed.

So I think he will continue doing this until it is available in the UK and then he will be a good boy and play by the official rules as he doesn't want to get banned! But might employ it to get a hard to get pokemon. 

So verdict is - doable, but not advisable.


----------



## Gawian (Jul 17, 2016)

Considering how many AR games there have been, PKGO is really bringing it out into the spotlight, and it's doing it beautifully.

I spent a good 5-6 hours yesterday (and another 2-3 late night/early morning) out catching Pokemon, and as well as the fresh air which I usually avoid, I also met some really lovely people who were also out playing.

TEAM MYSTIC!!! WOOP!!!


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 17, 2016)

A little something.
Pokemon Go: Make sure you stop before you GO. – I Think, IMHO…


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Jul 18, 2016)

There's a Darwinian aspect to this game that I've just noticed. At least 5 people have died playing the game. It's a real-life Lemmings simulator, only its the player (literally) falling off the cliff. 2 California men fall off edge of ocean bluff while playing 'Pokemon Go'


----------



## hopewrites (Jul 18, 2016)

While at work yesterday, a coworker asserted that muggers a haunting known Poki spawn points. 

I haven't tried looking for substantiating data, but it sounds plausible. I remember when people asserted that chat rooms were peopled with scammers just trying to make a quick buck. While true then, things shook out and the more vulturous portions of humanity moved on.


----------



## Ursa major (Jul 18, 2016)

I now feel a little less anal about trying (not always successfully) to walk down either a new road or a new footpath each time I go out for my constitutional. (This morning: Thorn Road and two** new footpaths.)


** - I only had*** to use one, so I seem to have voluntarily walked down a footpath I could have "found" on another day. 

*** - I only walk down a cul-de-sac if there's another way out (e.g. a footpath or an open area).


----------



## Vaz (Jul 18, 2016)

Yes hope, those stories are true, teenagers have been mugged at gunpoint.

I don't think it is the future. Too many people (me included) would prefer a console, controller and some good ole' Mario and Luigi Koopa stomping fun.


----------



## Nick B (Jul 18, 2016)

Can't imagine playing Elder Scrolls 15 walking down the street with a virtual sword. And stuff like pokemon just isn't my cup of tea
 My daughter desperately wants this, though I'm not sure I like the idea of an 11 year old girl wandering around with no awareness of whats around her, brandishing a smart phone.


----------



## kythe (Jul 18, 2016)

It's not an inherently dangerous game.  As with anything else in life, you have to use common sense.  There are millions playing this game right now, but I have heard of only once instance of mugging and that was in the first week.

My daughter and I spent a morning downtown last week looking for pokemons.  Since that is an area well populated with pedestrians, pokemons were all over.  It's also fun meeting other people doing the same thing - it makes for a good conversation starter and enjoyable outing.

People doing stupid or dangerous things because of the game make good news pieces, but they are truly a minority.


----------



## Old_Man_Steve2016 (Jul 19, 2016)

If the tornado kills her, do we have to feel bad?


----------



## Gawian (Jul 19, 2016)

So what, we shouldn't have a fun game because there are stupid people?


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Jul 20, 2016)

Quellist said:


> Can't imagine playing Elder Scrolls 15 walking down the street with a virtual sword. And stuff like pokemon just isn't my cup of tea
> My daughter desperately wants this, though I'm not sure I like the idea of an 11 year old girl wandering around with no awareness of whats around her, brandishing a smart phone.



Yes, I think I scared my 13-year-old son when he was all set to go venturing around town (nearby bigger town than the one we live in -- where I work) and I started telling him to watch when he crossed streets and to pay attention when passing people who might be interested in taking my iPad from him if he wasn't looking. He decided not to go. I didn't mean to scare him off it -- it's pretty safe around here, but my kids aren't accustomed to crossing streets at traffic lights and stuff. We don't have any in our little town here.


----------



## Toby Frost (Jul 20, 2016)

I always thought that there would be potential for a sandbox-style game for the Nintendo Wii, where you explored places on the screen by literally walking to them. I never could find one, sadly. Probably should have walked further.


----------



## Vladd67 (Jul 20, 2016)

Toby Frost said:


> I always thought that there would be potential for a sandbox-style game for the Nintendo Wii, where you explored places on the screen by literally walking to them. I never could find one, sadly. Probably should have walked further.


A proto holo suite?


----------



## TheWhompusKitty (Jul 20, 2016)

I downloaded it but haven't really used it.  I'm not a cave dweller, and can often be found outside, weather permitting.  It's great that Pokemon Go is getting some indoor people to spend time outside, but when I'm outside I want to be biking or gardening or looking for real actual wildlife.  Saw a pair of muskrats in a river the other day and that was pretty thrilling.  Basically, my level of enjoyment outdoors is so high that there is no motivation to play Pokemon Go.

And I don't want to go looking for that motivation.  Quite frankly, I'm already a little uneasy at the level of screen time in my life.  I do play a variety of games (I like WoW, although my account is currently lapsed, Fallout, and Simpsons Tapped Out), so I'm not trying to judge people.  I also like table top games, like Pompeii and Seven Wonders.  But with screens, time can get away from me in an ugly way.  Playing a puzzle game on my phone with something on the tv is very relaxing for a while, but past a certain point it's just compulsive and nothing but regretful.  Everything in moderation, I guess, but for now Pokemon Go isn't for me.


----------



## cyprus7 (Jul 23, 2016)

It just launched in Japan. The stores selling battery phone extensions etc were very happy when interviewed on TV - they've lots of customers now, as GO is a battery hog.


----------



## Rodders (Jul 25, 2016)

I'm not a player of the Pokemon games, but i love the social aspect of this game and it brings a smile to my face to watch people searching for their next battle.


----------



## AnyaKimlin (Jul 25, 2016)

Cli-Fi said:


> What do you think American Chroners? UK guys, are you anticipating the release of Pokemon Go in the UK? Albeit it is a younger generational thing...



I don't know if we're supposed to be anticipating it but the younger generation are savvy enough not to have to   Mine have been playing it for about 3 weeks - although my daughter has broken her leg so is waiting for her cast to come off before we can properly play it.


----------

